# Willow is embarrassing!!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Too funny! Only a dog can get away with that.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is too funny! Shame on you for blaming it on poor Willow. LOL


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Lol I can just picture it... Poor dogs they always get the blame for it....


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that's funny!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The nurses were probably thinking poor Willow, fancy her mum embarrasing her like that .

She has obvioulsy heard the sauing 
"Wherever you may be
Let your wind go free"


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Good one Willow!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to embarrass your Mom Willow!!! Now everyone thinks it was her.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope I don't have to go back for a while!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know this is totally off topic, but i just love the name Willow!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

She showed you who's boss for taking her to the vet, LOL!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - and they usually look so innocent afterwards too ..............


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I woud have loved to be a fly on the wall for that one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm sure you were blushing bright red.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*all right willow!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

You mean she didn't jump up and stare at her butt, wondering how it could have made such a noise?


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ha-ha-ha this is funny.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Between this and her habit for mud wallowing, I would be willing to put money of the fact that Willow was a piggy in a past life!!! LOL, too darn funny... that girl is pure personality!!

By the way, how are her nails doing since her last little snag?

Julie and Jersey


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

That"s funny! I'm a people Nurse, and all my patients have to fart before they can go home after their Colonoscopys. Wish they were all like Willow and not hold them back (ha ha)


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Adriennelane said:


> You mean she didn't jump up and stare at her butt, wondering how it could have made such a noise?


 
I laughed so loud reading this, I woke up the dogs!! This is EXACTLY what I thought too after I read about Willow's antics!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

That's what happens at our house, LOL. Well, that or she just gets up and walks away. I woke up the other night just as she was jumping out of our bed to sleep in the floor. I inhaled a deep breath and smelled the obvious smell of doggy sleep fart. Of course, Bart was sleeping so deeply he had no idea.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah......blame it on the dog.......LOL. Sally used to do that in OB school. And the day Daisy graduated puppy school. The trainer handed me the diploma and just a minute later she pooped in the middle of the room........Im like NOOOOOO!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

LOL, this thread was making me laugh really hard. 

The first time Gary's parents came to see our "well-behaved golden retriever" ... we were all standing in the living room chatting, Mojo wanders in the middle of all of us and pees. And it wasn't just a little tinkle... it was a lake. 

LOL, you guys are so funny.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh No, Not Willow! 
I have some funny doggie fart stories...but you really had to be there...


----------



## docdoo475 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ahh man, Scooby did the exact same thing last year at thanksgiving in the living room. Good thing he's cute.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha Did your face get red???


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh!!! That sure brings back memories of my goofy Riley. The chemo he received for the lymphoma made him fart like a pro. I have one of those ridiculous remote control fart machines (I sometimes have immature humor) but I never needed it around Riley. I even think he figured out that it made us laugh - or at least that's what I thought - because he always seemed to want an audience before letting one loose.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love the idea of our pups farting to entertain us! lol


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the giggle!
You just know everyone there told tht story to everyone they met for the rest of the day!

FYI girls dont "Fart" they "Fluff" ;-)


----------



## Refused Autopsy (Apr 18, 2009)

Cute story!! Thanks for the share!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Uh-oh...Willow needs some Beano, lol



Faith's mommy said:


> i know this is totally off topic, but i just love the name Willow!


And I always think of Joan Armatrading's song "Willow" 

http://www.lyrics007.com/Boys On The Side Soundtrack Lyrics/Willow Lyrics.html


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha! That is too funny!

The worst are what we call Aubrie's "SBD's"- silent, but deadly. You will be in a room with Aubrie and other people and Aubrie lets one rip. It's so bad I swear it can peel paint off the walls! Then, you have to come up with a convincing way to tell everyone IT WAS REALLY THE DOG, I SWEAR!!! While Aubrie just fans the fumes around with her tail and looks very innocent. :doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Oh No, Not Willow!
> I have some funny doggie fart stories...but you really had to be there...


No thanks!


----------

